# death metal!



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

job for a cowboy, as blood runs black, bring me the horizon, carnifex, salt the wound, the faceless, winds of plague, suicide silence, whitechapel, the black dahlia murder, despiced icon, and a bunch of badass shit like that.


thats the best stuff to listen to as ur ripped out.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 23, 2008)

Thats all metalcore/deathcore, not death metal...maybe with an exception of the faceless.

Real Death Metal: Immolation, Gorguts, Suffocation, Cryptopsy, Incantation, etc.


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

hahah
alright.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm just saying...they're completely different. Metalcore has a totally different vocal style and both metalcore and deathcore have all of those annoying ass hardcore breakdowns that all sound the same, and the only leads are a a bunch of simple 5 string sweeps played sloppy as fuck

the only decent Deathcore/metalcore around are probably despised icon and beneath the massacre (first ep)


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

i like a lot of em...
despiced icon and beneath are awesome....


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 23, 2008)

Beneath the massacre and despised icon are technical as fuck, that's what makes them good...but if you looks at a band like Winds of Plague and Suicide Silence, then compare them to some Technical Death Metal like Origin, Spawn of Possession, or Atheist....not even close to the level of skill and musicianship.


----------



## Mutilationer (Oct 23, 2008)

Uhm yeah... i agree with some of the stuff you say blunt, but not every breakdown sounds the same... also a good genre to get blasted to is nintendocore... i.e. as the world fades, GO with fourteen O, etc....

Brutal death metal is good and talented yes.. but after a while (3 years) it all sounds the same with exceptions of course*


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

wut are sum nintenocore bands?


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, there are a lot of bland bands in brutal death, as in any genre. For example, Disgorge (us), all the musicians in this band are ridiculously good, but their songs get pretty boring...

a lot of death metal can be hard to listen to at first, it's not as accessible as metalcore.


----------



## Mutilationer (Oct 23, 2008)

Good Nintendocore bands: As the world Fades, GO with fourteen O, I set my friends on fire, Attack! Attack!, Horse the band, WECAMEWITHBROKENTEETH, IAMERROR, 100DEADRABBITS, Antitainment all i can think of right now...

also I agree DM is harder to get ahold of I had to use an underground HUB to download most of my underground black metal,brutal death metal, grindcore, gore grind etc..


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 23, 2008)

most underground brual DM / grind can be bought cheap from very very good distros.

I dunno about black metal since most the black metal I listen to is pretty popular (Immortal, Emperor, OMC), I don't really listen to a lot of black metal.


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

hell ya, thanx


----------



## SEF (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah man, I used to love JFAC, but a lot of bands like that sound the same now. The only real ones I like are BtBAM and The Dillinger Escape Plan. Check out Cattle Decapitation, Origin, Necrophagist, Cannibal Corpse, Deicide.

Also, grindcore ain't what it used to be. Suicide Silence is considered grindcore, boo. Good grindcore is Nasum and Napalm Death. Goregrind like Carcass and The County Medical Examiners is the shit too.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 24, 2008)

I think suicide silence are deathcore...
what I hate about deathcore bands is they are always sort of thrown in with death metal bands
like when suicide silence toured with Nile

No one has mentioned Death in this thread. It's pretty safe to say that Death is the greatest band that ever existed.


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 24, 2008)

i think its better to have death metal bands tour with grindcore and ne other types of metal...

mixes shit up a little bit.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree, I'd rather see a grind band as an opener for a brutal/tech death band then metalcore


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 27, 2008)

fuck yea.....


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 27, 2008)

i am error is the shit!
thanx mutilator!!


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 28, 2008)

beneath the massacre....
everyone look them up...
XD


----------



## Therion (Oct 28, 2008)

Lol....


You guys should listen to some real metals... comes ons nows...


----------



## Unknowuser420 (Oct 28, 2008)

Winds Of Plauge is amazing.
I love meatalcore.


----------



## riolman (Oct 28, 2008)

When i blaze it is strictly Arch Enemy, Amon Amarth and Lamb of God if I'm listening to metal. O also i LOVE to listen to dethkolk when I'm high, it cracks me up!


----------



## Nexus Polaris (Oct 28, 2008)

I play guitar for a black metal band and I am trying to find guys to start a death project. As far as death metal goes, Decapitatded is the unltimate death metal band IMHO of all time. My rythm guitar player owns Black Flame records you guys can check him out on myspace and the band I play with are the surving members of Blood Stained Dusk go check them out on myspace if you like black metal.


----------



## closettrooper (Oct 29, 2008)

Nexus Polaris said:


> I play guitar for a black metal band and I am trying to find guys to start a death project. As far as death metal goes, Decapitated is the ultimate death metal band IMHO of all time. My rhythm guitar player owns Black Flame records you guys can check him out on myspace and the band I play with are the surviving members of Blood Stained Dusk go check them out on myspace if you like black metal.


Decapitated is a fuckin awesome band. thats mad cool you play in a black metal band. what black metal bands to you listen to pm me your answer?


----------



## Mutilationer (Nov 1, 2008)

smokeordie said:


> i am error is the shit!
> thanx mutilator!!



Your welcome man, always like helping others find new bands and different of genres =]


----------



## kyleflagrant (Nov 4, 2008)

Didn't the drummer from Decapitated die last year?
I listen to lots of genres of music but I'll always love death metal and bands with Death Metal Influences. Oh and I disagree with Black Dahlia Murder being Deathcore, more of a Melodic Death Metal, they do have about 1 typical breakdown that I can think of(paint it black cover) other than that their pretty breakdown free

Check out Cephalic Carnage their bangin' and all stoners


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 4, 2008)

kyleflagrant said:


> Didn't the drummer from Decapitated die last year?
> I listen to lots of genres of music but I'll always love death metal and bands with Death Metal Influences. Oh and I disagree with Black Dahlia Murder being Deathcore, more of a Melodic Death Metal, they do have about 1 typical breakdown that I can think of(paint it black cover) other than that their pretty breakdown free
> 
> Check out Cephalic Carnage their bangin' and all stoners


I would expect Vogg (Vitek's brother) from Decapitated to just join another band.

Black Dahlia murder aren't really deathcore but they are meh. I saw them live once and it was okay, I don't really like their music but it was fun to knock some kids around to. The one kid that was hardcore dancing to them got picked up by this like 250 lb guy and thrown into the pit, which was badass.

Cephalic Carnage rule, especially Lucid Interval and Anomalies. Xenosapien is meh and Conforming to Abnormality is just weird as fuck.

I recommend anyone to check out the new Severed Savior and Deeds of Flesh (they both just leaked a couple days ago). The new Deeds has one of my favorite bassists, Erlend Casperson.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea metal had been subcatagorized into so many genres. Death Metal, Metalcore, Deathcore, Darkmetal...

I'm a bit old school, I enjoy good skills, and am not into all the throat screaming, good music to listen to.

I like Slayer, Flotsam and Jetsam, Devin Townsend, Type O Negative... Threat Signal... More that I can't think of... What subcatagory are these bands?

I also like NIN, Tool, Dream Theater, and other shit that ain't metal.

Any suggestions on what I might like?


----------



## smokeordie (Nov 5, 2008)

who likes arsonists get all the girls?

ne1?


----------



## smokeordie (Nov 5, 2008)

slayers not really good at all...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 5, 2008)

smokeordie said:


> slayers not really good at all...


 whatever, any of your bands been around almost 30 years?

Don't knock the pioneers of your genre. Without Slayer you think your favorite bands would be around?


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 5, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I like Slayer, Flotsam and Jetsam, Devin Townsend, Type O Negative... Threat Signal... More that I can't think of... What subcatagory are these bands?
> 
> I also like NIN, Tool, Dream Theater, and other shit that ain't metal.
> 
> Any suggestions on what I might like?


Slayer are thrash. Devin Townsend (are you talking about the Devin Townsend band or Strapping Young Lad? The Devin Townsend band is like prog metal mixed with all sorts of shit...SYL is like death metal without death metal vocals.)

Flotsam and Jetsam I would call thrash metal and Type O Negative is just...metal.

I'd call NIN, Tool, and Dream Theater metal. The first 2 are Alternative metal and Dream Theater is Prog metal.

As far as suggestions you should check out

Gordian Knot (progressive...something)
Cynic (CLASSIC Death Metal without a lot of harsh vocals, tons of jazz influence)
Dark Angel (classic thrash that is seriously fuckin metal, reminds me a lot of Slayer)
Neurosis (Alternative rock/metal...similar to Tool.)
Revocation (death/thrash metal...the vocals are kinda shitty but the music fuckin rules. If you don't like the vocals at least check out 6:12)

other bands that I don't feel like linking too that are pretty much all thrash similar to Slayer:
Kreator, Sodom, Destruction, Testament, Sepultura, Exodus...those are just the big names. 80's thrash totally rules.

and smokeordie, if you don't like Slayer you don't like metal. At all.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 5, 2008)

Hahaha, okay, thrash metal...

I'll definately check out Cynic, and neurosis.

Thanks


----------



## closettrooper (Nov 5, 2008)

sepultura isn't like slayer anymore,now they just suck like Roots and Blood Rooted fucking sucked. definitely their worst albums. and yes slayer is the best thrash band ever. not like those new thrash bands that imitate old school thrash with way too much punk in it.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, I don't like Sepultura, never really did... I agree about the new metal with all the whining, I got that Threat Signal disc, and a couple tracks have little bitch whining like Linkin Park.

I remember when Danzig came out... And when Slayer was a young band from LA.

Music nowadays isn't the same, it's all remixed and remastered... Digitized and shit.


----------



## SEF (Nov 6, 2008)

^That's very true, it's way more common with deathcore/metalcore bands though. 


New Cattle Decap dropping January 20th! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 7, 2008)

can't wait for new gorod
YouTube - Gorod - New Song - Guitars


----------



## Nile666 (Nov 9, 2008)

i usually listen to doom metal or some death metal while high. theirs this metal band called Agalloch that plays folky/progressive/black/doom/melodic metal, its pretty dope to listen to stoned. the other day it sounded like the vocalist was like right their in the car whispering in my ear.. check the album the mantle. here's one of their songs.. YouTube - Agalloch - In the Shadow of Our Pale Companion [1 of 2]


----------



## kyleflagrant (Nov 9, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta thank you for posting those links for those bands, I like the Cynic and Gordian Knot songs alot and Neurosis is sweet too, Post some more bands when you guys get the chance< I love checking out new shit, To Nile666, just checked out the Agalloch song and its pretty good


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 9, 2008)

kyleflagrant said:


> Lord Bluntmasta thank you for posting those links for those bands, I like the Cynic and Gordian Knot songs alot and Neurosis is sweet too, Post some more bands when you guys get the chance< I love checking out new shit, To Nile666, just checked out the Agalloch song and its pretty good


sounds like you like progressive/tech death and black metal...

YouTube - Atheist - Mother Man (classic technical DM)
YouTube - Nokturnal Mortum - Goat Horns ("NSBM"....yeah nazi socialist black metal. I don't agree with their views but they rule musically)
YouTube - Death - Flattening of Emotions (This is really obvious but they're the best band that ever existed. And the drummer and second guitarist on this track are the same guys on that Cynic song)
YouTube - Old Man's Child - Enslaved And Condemned (badass black metal from the guitarist of Dimmu Borgir)


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 9, 2008)

Man if only Chuck Schuldner were still around...He was the shit,Pretty much the father of DM,in my opinion.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah Chuck was the man. His other band Control Denied:
YouTube - Control Denied - Consumed

Decrepit Birth, a newer band that's latest album and the upcoming one reek of Chuckness:
YouTube - The Living Doorway - Decrepit Birth


----------



## smokeordie (Nov 10, 2008)

who likes between the buried and me?


----------



## AnthonyxGrow (Nov 10, 2008)

I listen to more metal-core, hardcore

Suffocate, Emmure, Recon, For The Fallen Dreams, The Acacia Strain, Carnifex, Winds Of Plauge, Fight For Blood, KillWhitneyDead, Ligiea, 


Good music.


----------



## Screwston (Nov 11, 2008)

"Death Metal" Is terrible.


----------



## kyleflagrant (Nov 11, 2008)

Between the buried and me is amazing and have been since I got into them(silent circus era) Colors is a musical masterpiece and they are planning to top it with a new album, I can't wait. Death Metal is only terrible to those who are close minded to it. It takes a lot more talent then lots of other genres


----------



## AnthonyxGrow (Nov 12, 2008)

I would have to say, Suicide Silence, is a very good band, and very heavy. I love them to death, I would say they are grindcore. Thats just my opinion, Grindcore/metal anyway. 

Listen to 

Chealsey Smile, Demise Of All Reason, You Breath Like A Machine, Fight For Blood.

You'll get some brutal music with redic breakdowns


----------



## southpaw (Nov 16, 2008)

Being that i was growing up in Miami, Fl during the '80s and '90s and I played in a local metal band at the time. I attended a lot of deathmetal and opened up for a lot of bands from Tampa, FL. I'm gonna kick it old school.....

Death (RIP Chuck)
Obituary
Carcass
Cynic (One of my Faves)
Athiest
Deicide
Malevolent Creation
Cannibal Corpse (very cool people)

Dig It....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 17, 2008)

What qualifies the difference between death metal, thrash, progressive, grindcore, deathcore etc.

Strapping Young Lad fucking rocks, what exactly are they considered?

I agree metal has a lot more talent than pretty much all pop, rap, and other crap. Old megadeth and shit is like listening to classical music, faster paced, and loud and in your face.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 17, 2008)

-Progressive is just an adjective that can apply to any rock/metal, it simply means that the musicians usually have more complex song structures, as well as including influences from stuff like jazz. Usually songs are longer too.

-Death Metal is a pretty broad genre since there's a lot of variations of it. The genre came from thrash. Bands I would simply call "Death Metal" would be Morbid Angel, Cannibal Corpse, Deicide, Immolation, stuff like that. Songs are usually fast but not too fast, with regular leads and growled/guttural vocals.
example: YouTube - Morbid Angel - Fall From Grace

-There is also Brutal Death Metal, which is usually faster and...well more brutal than what I would call just "death metal". Lots of blast beats, deeper, more guttural vocals (not always), heavy ass riffing. Bands in this genre include Suffocation, Disgorge, Defeated Sanity.
example: YouTube - Suffocation - Effigy Of The Forgotten

-Then there is technical death metal. Tech Death is like brutal death with more leads and guitar wanking...it's just more technical. I'd say tech death started in the mid 90s. A lot of bands will fall in both genres. Cryptopsy, Origin, Gorguts, Spawn of Possession and Necrophagist are some examples of artists.
example: YouTube - Origin - The Aftermath

-Thrash is the original extreme metal, it was really popular in the late 80s. The vocals are usually higher and not growled. There's a lot of shrieking guitar solos and fast riffing, usually they don't tune down as low as death metal...thrash is like early Metallica, Slayer, Kreator.
example: YouTube - Kreator - Awakening of the Gods

-Grindcore is hard to describe...it's fast, but not really technical. Honestly I don't listen to a lot of it with the exception of the standout artists. I'm going to include Deathgrind and Goregrind in here too cause I'm lazy. Deathgrind and Goregrind are like Grindcore and Death metal combined, Deathgrind is usually more complex...Goregrind is usually really fucked up subjects about gore and rape and shit. The guitars sound like shit cause they're suppose to. The vocals are pretty diverse usually screaming or growling. Artists include (early) Carcass, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, Napalm Death. 
Grindcore/Goregrind ex: YouTube - Carcass - Reek of Putrefaction
Deathgrind ex: YouTube - Cephalic Carnage - Lucid Interval

-Metalcore and Deathcore are pretty straight forward. Metalcore is like a metal'd up version of hardcore punk with a lot of breakdowns. Deathcore is metalcore with death metal and more "bree bree" vocals. Metalcore bands are like Ion Dissonance and Atreyu. Deathcore bands are stuff like Suicide Silence, All Shall Perish, and As Blood Runs Black.
Metalcore ex: YouTube - Trivium - Dying In Your Arms
Deathcore ex: YouTube - All Shall Perish - There is no Business to be Done On A Dead

-There's also black metal, which pretty much came at the same time as thrash. And blackened death metal which is mixing death and black metal. Ya'll can research those on your own cause I just wrote a shitload about extreme metal...


----------



## Greenscreen (Nov 17, 2008)

jesus christ I got tricked into listening to nintendocore once,
fucking ridiculous is all i have to say


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 17, 2008)

Damn, thanks, I'd rep you if I didn't just do so.

I fully understand it now...

I hate Metalcore, whining vocals, dislike traditional "death metal" I can't listen to Cannibal Corpse, doesn't sound like music. Grindcore sounds terrible.

Funny, when I'm at the record store, they're all filed under "metal" so it's hard to find decent bands that I'll like... Like something with some skill.

I like thrash, progressive, dark metal (even though you don't describe it) I think it's what comes from Finland and Norway... Thanks again Lord Bluntmasta *somebody rep him for me*


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah finland and norway churn out the black metal. Immortal, OMC, Nokturnal Mortem, Emperor, are my favs, all good stuff.

I also forgot to mention Melodic Death metal. This is stuff like Dark Tranquility, children of bodom and later Carcass (totally different from their grindcore stuff)


----------



## Master Beat (Nov 17, 2008)

my favourite DM band is DEATH, unsurprisingly i sure. Favourite death albums would have to be HUMAN and INDIVIDUAL THOUGHT PATTERNS though LEPROSY is close behind. What are yours eh? other DM bands i like just to list a few= Necrophagist, Athiest(elements is a buzzy album), Obituary, Carcass, Morbid Angle, Deicide, Pig destroyer(grindcore), Cryptopsy, Cynic, Cephalic Carnage(techdeath) and my very own band Bruer Grinder, actually i would pay money not to listen to bruer grinder, i think ill quit. But for me, as lame as it sounds, stoner rock and funk really takes the cake for me.


----------



## Master Beat (Nov 17, 2008)

oh yea btw Electric Wizard fuuuuckn ruuule bro


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 17, 2008)

My favorite Death albums gotta be Human and Symbolic, but Leprosy is definitely one of my favorites. ITP probably my 3rd, but Perennial Quest makes Symbolic take the cake for me. Human also has my favorite lineup, with SDG on bass with the guys from cynic on 2nd guitar and drums.

and I do love me some stoner metal


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 18, 2008)

not really into the death metal.. i can't understand any of it.. I mean, unless you mean bands like archenemy and lamb of god.. they're badass.. but i'm just not into cannible corpse or any of those bands.. slayer has some good songs...

I'm just sitting here thinking, don't it sucks when someone says "hey man, what kinda music do you like?".. like you're supposed to have a genre that you listen to.. I listen to everything.. I grew up on shit like, Micheal Bolton, Ottis Redding, Ray charles, Elvis, the eagles, bob Seager, Tom Petty, the Beatles, Vince Gill, Randy Travis and shit like that..

So now.. thats kinda me.. I like slipknot and archenemy.. mudvayne.. chimara.. but I also like Vince Gill, Jonny Lang, Teddy Pendergrass, Marvin Gaye, Harold and The blue Notes, The chilite's.. I dunno.. im all over the board.. like now, the most played shit in my play list is disturbed, guns n' roses, Vince Gill, Nightwish, therion and of course, Teddy P... "TURN 'EM OFF!!!".. so.. i dunno.. i just had that thought... anybody else like that?


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 19, 2008)

Been playing Malevolent Creation a lot lately...

The Ten Commandments has to be in my top 10 metal albums
Gotta love some old school DM

YouTube - Malevolent Creation - Malevolent Creation


----------



## graveyjobriath (Nov 21, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> I'm just saying...they're completely different. Metalcore has a totally different vocal style and both metalcore and deathcore have all of those annoying ass hardcore breakdowns that all sound the same, and the only leads are a a bunch of simple 5 string sweeps played sloppy as fuck
> 
> the only decent Deathcore/metalcore around are probably despised icon and beneath the massacre (first ep)


animosity is damn good as well
beneath the massacre/despised icon are damn good
new faceless album is really good


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 20, 2008)

thread needs some lovin

[youtube]S94ZrMg3edE[/youtube]


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 21, 2008)

off the chains drumming going on here
[youtube]AjGn1H4FFmU[/youtube]


----------



## ForeverTheSickestKid (Jan 19, 2009)

aha yeah. 
metal core is good to listen to.
try, iwrestledabearonce 
and a good band from round my way are Bleed From Within
as for nintendocore try Saberpulse


----------



## SEF (Jan 20, 2009)

New Cattle Decap out today!

[youtube]widanxaaNg8[/youtube]


----------

